# Excellent service and Blitz Spray question?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

First off praise where it's due, ordered a bunch of stuff yesterday afternoon and it arrived this lunchtime :thumb: 

Quick query though, order a bottle of Blitz Spray Sealant, I figured because of the name it would come with a sprayer but it seems to just be a bottle, is this right?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ooops! 

I will get kev to send one out to you... Sorry!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ooops!
> 
> I will get kev to send one out to you... Sorry!


No worries these things happen 

I'm a bit confused now tbh.

Just looked at the box contents in depth and the Blitz says "Body Shield Blitz White Carnauba Spray Sealant", which I guess isn't the Acrylic stuff that I ordered?

Not too sure what it is as it doesn't seem to be on the CG website either?!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The problem for me is Chemical Guys make the same product with more than one name (as David G will confirm) The product you have is Blitz but I will check the bottles in the warehouse tomorrow just to make sure they are all the same. 

Johnny


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks, there's no rush as the Blitz was a bit of an impulse "ooh I'll try that addition to the order".

In case it helps, the order/invoice was for "Blitz Acrylic Spray Sealant" which I took to be this stuff Acrylic Blitz.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Just wondered if you'd had chance yet to check out if I had been sent the right product, as well as the (presumably) missing spray nozzle?


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I didnt get a spray head with my blitz either.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

hutchingsp said:


> No worries these things happen
> 
> I'm a bit confused now tbh.
> 
> ...


Its the same product ,CG have a habit of changing the names of the product ever so slightly without notifying anyone:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> I didnt get a spray head with my blitz either.


Drop kev and email to [email protected] with your order number and he will pop one in the post to you.

Cheers,

Johnny


----------

